# Thank you



## dawgfan (Jul 3, 2008)

Craig and Bill,

I want to thank you for your contributions to the NAGTG. I won a new Gizmo and eagerly look forward to putting it into service. I'm sorry it did not not work out to have all of your equipment on site to demo, but TCA was well represented by Bill .

Sincerely,

Tony


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

dawgfan said:


> but TCA was well represented by Bill


LOL! Really?

Congrats on the Gizmo win, it is a neat little product.


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah really!

I mean, we are just rowdy drunkards here right? In that way I represented us just fine. :neener:

Tony, can't wait to ship it to you!


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 3, 2008)

billnchristy said:


> Yeah really!
> 
> I mean, we are just rowdy drunkards here right? In that way I represented us just fine. :neener:
> 
> Tony, can't wait to ship it to you!


Bill, 

I'd party with ya anytime


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

dawgfan said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'd party with ya anytime


Gosh, I'm felling kin of ......left out.:tiny:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey! Look who stopped by! Did the lightning scare you off the course for a few minutes?


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 3, 2008)

Received my Gizmo the other day, but did not have time to hook it up till Sunday. Once in place, the little amp rocked! I am very impressed with the fit, finish and performance of this piece of equipment. Much more powerful and clean than I expected. Great start guys and thanks again!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

dawgfan - It's always good to read someone's happiness with Gizmo. Thanks for taking the time to post this !! :huge:


----------

